# South Carolina Support group



## Shadowcage (Mar 27, 2006)

Looking for a support group in the upper part of the state if at all possible but anything would be better than nothing, im about ready to move to another damn planet so i can find somebody else that has this crap lol......:sighs :hide


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

..I feel like I'll have to leave this planet to find someone who understands, too.. 

:wel , Btw


----------



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey there shadow..where you from? Im from Greenville


----------



## Shadowcage (Mar 27, 2006)

americanguy said:


> Hey there shadow..where you from? Im from Greenville


Im in Laurens, i replyed to one of your old topics about starting the support group. Btw a friend of mine on here said she seen another lady from SC too and shes from NC herself. Maybe if we could get them to join us thatd be four of us and a good start. I already know the first group will be nerve racking meeting each other and all lol. But at least itll bea start and im devoted to making a go of it so we can help some people. Nobody should have to live this way. Because not leaving your house and having no damn friends really sucks Teh Wang.


----------



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey thats awesome. There is another person on here from Anderson, SC So we could easily get 5 people together..So lets do this. We could just have like a gathering at first then hopefully start up a support group later on. Lets make this happen. I have tried and tried to get people together..its sooooo hard. Of course I understand why. We are all nervous and anxious.


----------



## Shadowcage (Mar 27, 2006)

sure sounds great. Just get in touch with the person from anderson and ill try to contact the person the girl on here mentioned and get them to post in this topic to let us know for sure theyre interested then we could set up all the details of where to meet etc.


----------

